# Do bunnies care for the dark??



## Gacktoholic96 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a bunny who has the whole living room to herself, lol. There isn't any furniture in it other than boxes I gave her to use as "caves." The room's bunny-proof so she's out most of the day playing by herself or with me.

I was wondering if bunnies care for the dark? Can they see ok or do they always need a light?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 23, 2009)

Most of my rabbits are up at night; they climb up on their highest boxes and perch when it is dark. 

I think rabbits feel freeest when they are unseen and that is in the dark.......
Iam , however, interested in others opinions also...........


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 23, 2009)

Same here, my bunnies are most active in the dark. I think they enjoy the dark better than the daylight because they like to be unnoticed by people and other animals.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think Bayou cares for the dark too much. If I get up at night to go to the bathroom (even though I call his name so he knows someone is coming) he freaks out.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 23, 2009)

The bedroom is generally the darkest room of the house, and they spend most of their time there. It's also fully carpeted, too, and they appreciate that.


----------



## Gacktoholic96 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol, my bunny likes to go inside the closet because it's dark and cramped like a burrow. I guess it's ok to leave her in the dark then. She doesn't seem to mind, but I'm never too sure what she's thinking =D


----------



## anneq (Jul 23, 2009)

My buns love to crawl into closets and other enclosed, dark places when they come in...perhaps this is a throw-back to their homes being underground dens?


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it's instinctual for rabbits to seek out small dark areas. Rabbits have great senses so getting around in the dark isn't a problem for most of them. My rabbits are most active just after sunset and just before sunrise- these are also the times when wild rabbits are the most active in this area.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 24, 2009)

My bunny room has lot's of windows and is very well lit during the day from natural sunlight. Once it starts to get dark outside I turn the overhead light on and leave it on until I am ready to go to bed myself. Not sure if that's what they prefer but I like it that way! 

I also leave a radio on during the day and turn it off when it'stime for lights out.


----------



## LionsRawr (Jul 25, 2009)

I remember back when I was a kid and my family was rehabilitating a litter of wild baby bunnies, that they were always much more rowdy and active at night.


----------



## Richard0600 (Jul 26, 2009)

This should answer everyones question...my rabbits do the same..lotsa times if I come out at night dumbo freaks out and starts running around the house..

"Rabbits' eyes are adapted to being able to see moderately well in half-light conditions rather than extremely well in either light or dark. This is because they are crepuscular, that is, preferring to be active at dawn and dusk, when natural light is dim. But unlike the eyes of other animals who can see in muted light but who also have enhanced night vision, rabbits' eyes have no tapetum, that is, the structure that acts to amplify light that has entered the eye. And so they cannot see well at night. In consequence of these factors, your rabbit's view of you is likely to be "grainy," and he will recognize you by your shape and manner of movement rather than, say, the details of your face. If you enter the room carrying something large enough to alter your shape, your bunny most likely will not recognize you and will be afraid. "


----------



## Gordon (Jul 26, 2009)

luvthempigs wrote:


> I also leave a radio on during the day and turn it off when it'sÂ time for lights out.


  I used to leave a radio or tv on, low volume, but I decided they really probably preferred a quiet house, so they could hear other things going on.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, The radio is on low volume and is set most of the time on talk radio. I am at work during the day so I feel like the animals in the house (not all rabbits) like to have something to listen to rather than total silence.

When I am in the room cleaning, feeding, etc. I like to listen to the radio as well but I never have it turned up loud.


----------

